# Kubota Safety Recall RTV900



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

PROBLEM: The front hood of the RTV900 can become detached during operation striking the driver and/or passenger and causing serious personal injury.


RTV900 Safety Recall


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

That's a really nice utility vehicle.
At 1630 lbs the cargo capacity is twice my Kawasaki Mule, and I like
the hydro much better than the mule's torque converter.


----------

